# SOLVED XBMC stürzt bei sd Live TV ab

## draner

Ich habe angefangen mir ein neues Mediacenter zu bauen, doch leider schaffe ich es nicht den letzten Fehler zu beseitigen!

beim Abspielen von SD TV Kanälen stürzt XBMC einfach ab,  HD Kanäle und alle anderen Formate funktionieren problemlos!

vielleicht sieht jemand mein Problem ^^

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.8-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.8.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-3217U_CPU_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> nuc ~ # emerge -tvp xbmc mesa libva ffmpeg
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

lcpi

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
> ...

 

xbmc log

 *Quote:*   

> 22:13:08 T:139814282757888   DEBUG: JSONRPC: Incoming request: {"method":"Input.Select","id":1722573453,"jsonrpc":"2.0","params":{}}
> 
> 22:13:08 T:139816483632960   DEBUG: CPlayerCoreFactory::GetPlayers(pvr://channels/tv/Alle TV-Kanäle/7.pvr)
> 
> 22:13:08 T:139816483632960   DEBUG: CPlayerSelectionRule::GetPlayers: considering rule: system rules
> ...

 Last edited by draner on Sun Jun 02, 2013 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Einen Fehler kann ich bei Dir jetzt auch nicht direkt entdecken. Wirf mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ob dort was drinsteht. 

Noch ein paar Hinweise ohne konkreten Bezug:

XBMC hat eine eingebaute gepatchte ffmpeg-Lib, die gegenüber der System-ffmpeg-Lib bevorzugt werden sollte. 

```
EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg"
```

Welches TV-Backend und welches Interface nutzt du? Ich verwende VDR. Mit Xvdr hab ich allerdings nur Probleme. Irgendwie scheint da das Ebuild im vdr-devel-Overlay nicht besonders aktuell zu sein, bzw. zeigt auf das falsche Git-Repository. Das Teil bringt bei mir den XBMC zum Freeze, sobald XBMC startet. VNSI funktioniert hingegen. 

----------

## draner

also in der X log findet sich was 

```
Initializing built-in extension DRI2                                                              

Loading extension GLX                                                                             

libva info: VA-API version 0.33.0                                                                 

libva info: va_getDriverName() returns 0                                                          

libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib64/va/drivers/i965_drv_video.so                                

libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_0_33                                               

libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0                                                             

xbmc.bin: i965_drv_video.c:1233: i965_UnmapBuffer: Assertion `obj_buffer && obj_buffer->buffer_sto

re' failed.                                                                                       

/usr/bin/xbmc: line 137: 24526 Aborted                 "$LIBDIR/xbmc/xbmc.bin" $SAVED_ARGS

which: no lsb_release in (/bin:/usr/bin)

Crash report available at /home/xbmc/xbmc_crashlog-20130601_223631.log
```

 doch leider bringt mich das erstmal auch nicht weiter.

Als Backend verwende ich tvheadend auf einem OpenWRT router und daher nur die xbmc pvr addons aus dem vdr-devel overlay 

Die externe ffmpeg option von dir habe ich getestet leider ohne sichtliche verändern soweit.

----------

## draner

gelöst durch downgrade auf =media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.7

----------

